# καλí ψημένi



## Olympia28

Last post for today. Thank you all for your help with my last few queries.

I'm trying to write an expression I heard an elderly relative say; she was expressing the fact that she is strong / tough / hard working etc.

_εíμαι καλí ψημένi_

That's how I remember it sounding! But I couldn't seem to verify that in written form and then a friend suggested it might have been _"εíμαι καλοψημένη"_

Now, I could just go ahead with _καλí ψημένi _as that is how I remember my aunt saying it. But if indeed it's more likely than not that the correct expression would be _"εíμαι καλοψημένη" _then I'd probably prefer to go with that so as to ensure a wider understanding of what's actually being expressed (that is, the concept of this woman saying she is tough, 'well-done', strong, etc.) I hope that makes sense?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Perseas

Olympia28 said:


> I'm trying to write an expression I heard an elderly relative say; she was expressing the fact that she is strong / tough / hard working etc.
> 
> _εíμαι καλí ψημένi_


She might have said "είμαι καλή, ψημένη".
The adjective "ψημένος,-η" means metaphorically very experienced, mainly in life or a job.

"καλοψημένη" doesn't make sense. Α stake can be "καλοψημένη", but a person no, not even metaphorically.
Except if it was a personal choice of her.


----------



## velisarius

There's a rather vulgar, slang expression that I hear quite often, but the speaker is usually describing someone else (a tough, experienced, very capable female):

*κωλοπετσωμένη*
Κάποιες φορές χρησιμοποιείται και ως κωλοπετσώτρα. Αν και είναι τριγενές, τις περισσότερες φορές αποδίδεται σε γυναίκα. Αναφέρεται σε άτομο γένους θηλυκού, εξαιρετικά έξυπνο και ικανό να πετυχαίνει ό,τι επιδιώκει με καπατσοσύνη. Σύνθετο επίθετο, από το ουσιαστικό κώλος και το ρήμα πετσώνω.


----------



## Olympia28

Thank you for your replies! I think καλή, ψημένη makes the most sense here as it was definitely in reference to being a hard worker and having a lot of experience in the garden and fields.


----------



## sotos

equivalent to "hardened".


----------



## Olympia28

sotos said:


> equivalent to "hardened".


Indeed! This is exactly what this person meant when she said it to me! But trying to find the correct way of writing it took me down a bit of a confusing path


----------



## learning_greek_siga_siga

Funny thing, today in the office one person told another "είσαι καλοψημένο" and I remembered reading this post and specifically asked the guy what was the last thing he said. He repeated it and he told me it means "well done", in a figurative way. One of them is Greek for sure, the other one might be Cypriot (as this is happening in Cyprus), but the Greek guy for sure understood the meaning, so it's not a Cypriot dialect thing.


----------



## Perseas

learning_greek_siga_siga said:


> He repeated it and he told me it means "well done", in a figurative way.


Do you know what they meant by that? I really can't imagine what "καλοψημένος" would mean when told for a person. Except if it's about a very personal style or an expression in Cypriot Greek which I don't know.


----------



## learning_greek_siga_siga

I just asked one of them. Actually I made the wrong assumption, sorry. I did not hear the whole discussion but I caught something like "body builder", then "δύνατος". But apparently the καλοψημένο was not regarding that part of the conversation, at that point he was just commenting on his sandwich which he was leaving for a long time in the sandwich maker. Sorry for confusing you, I need to learn more and be able to catch more of the conversations.


----------



## Perseas

@learning_greek_siga_siga 
Thanks for the answer!


----------

